
Just a small cut in saturated fats reduces heart disease risk - DanBC
http://www.nhs.uk/news/2016/11November/Pages/Just-a-small-cut-in-saturated-fats-reduces-heart-disease-risk.aspx
======
powmonk
This is a study with a lot of weaknesses. So many I'd go ahead and add a big
old " \- maybe" on the end of your headline. Otherwise, this is just the same
type of sensationalist headline the tabloids love regurgitating. A better
title is "Another study shows possible correlation between saturated fats and
heart disease"

